# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*HI
I've just bought upgrade Ram (2x1gb) for my Dell Dimension 3000.
But when i try and boot up it just gives a series of beeps 1-3-2 i've read some other posts on here but no-one has come up with answer can someone please help:sigh:
Thanks*


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

welcome
did you purchase high density ram? rdram?
double check that the ram is pushed in tight.

you might need to clear the cmos


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

I bought 1gb pc2700 ddr 333MHz i think their low density 64x8 
i've tried reseating them i've tried them individually 
i set the OS install to off
i've updated my BIOS
and done a crucial scan which says they should work!!
Its driving me crazy
(the ram i've taken out is 2x 128 ddr pc3200 400MHz)
Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Did you actually get the CT405746 part number ram?


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

There is no part no on there i think
they just say 'PC2700 DDR SDRAM 128x64 1GB'
'1GBUGURZULAB'
Thanks Dan


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Sorry for got to say i tried to reset the CMOS by leaving the battery out all night but still the same it beeps and then nothing!!!!! 
Have i got the wrong Ram?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Did you get Crucial Ram or some other brand?


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

No unfortunately i bought it off ebay. thought i'd save some money but i've spent about 10hrs on it now tring to sort it.


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

CT405746 Is this the correct Ram I should get?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

For Dell's I've always found it best to get it from Crucial.


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Thank you i will try crucial gotta try and get my money back first thou


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

HI
got my money back now 
if i buy my ram from crucial will it 100% work?
Thanks Dan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

If you use the memory configuration utility it's guaranteed to work, I haven't had any problems putting it Dells.


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Hi 
i've now ordered crucial ram so i will let you know in a few days if it works
thanks for all you help 
Dan


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

*HI
IT WORKS:wave:
IT took 5 minutes to do and as soon as i turned it on it registered the new ram:laugh:
I would reccomend CRUCIAL to anyone wanting to upgrade their Ram
Thanks for all your helpray:
Dan*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 3000 beeps 1-3-2*

Good to hear.


----------

